# Kaolin and Morphine



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Morning All

The boy wonder has had upset tum for 24 hours now so im going to starve him till tonight:eek6: Apart from the runs he seems his usual self 

Is it ok to give him kaolin and morphine to assist in "binding" him up ?

What over medicines are good and avaliable on line in cases of the trots ?

If he aint better by monday ill take him to the vets:frown:

Thank god for the vax as he pooped all over the carpet


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,

I keep a bottle of jnr kaolin in the cupboard and have used it several times for Heidi. Its in lots of the meds the vets prescribe. 

Natural yogurt or yogurt drinks like actimel/yakult are good for restoring the good gut flora.

Treebarks powders are great for soothing and slowing things down thro the gut too.

I think half the time its a combination similar to these the vets use for the common tum upset.

We usually starve for at least 12hrs. Then about 15 mins before trying food she has a small amount of yogurt mixed with treebarks. Then a small amount of fish and rice with kaolin mixed in. I drop the kaolin as soon as she has a solid pooh but keep the yogurt going before each meal for a couple of days. Treebarks she has once a day in her first yogurt and I keep that going for about a week.

Not that we done it many times :lol:

Hope your lad is better v soon x

Just wanted to add - I used to give my old dog kaolin and morphine but I'm no longer sure about the morphine?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't think you should use morphine. You used to be able to get just Kaolin from the chemist but recently they seemed to have stopped doing it.

I bought a bottle off Ebay a while back, to keep in the medicine cupboard, just in case!!


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I keep a bottle of jnr kaolin in the cupboard and have used it several times for Heidi. Its in lots of the meds the vets prescribe.
> 
> ...


thanx i give the yakult a go and get some jnr kaolin:thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive found the best thing to keep in is Protexin Prokolin it contains Koalin to settle the stomach pectin to solidify the poos and pro biotic to put back the good gut bacteria. You can get it on line Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. order line 0800 387348 is one place to get it. Ive also tried kaogel which you can get from the same place but personally although cheaper I didnt find it so good. If you can geet it in the meantime I think you can get the koalin on its own from the chemist I dont think I would try the morphine one. It doesnt seem to be in any of the doggie preparation ones and a lot of things that are ok for us can be dangerous to dogs so I wouldnt take the chance.

If a dog is unwell in itself and there is mucos/blood in the stools I would always get it checked out. Also is there is no improvement at all or its worse after 24/48hrs on the starving and prokolin and then chicken/fish and rice and prokolin I usually get it checked out then too. Although it might not be completely fixed during this time there should be an improvement. Also if other symptoms appear then I would get it checked too.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Ive found the best thing to keep in is Protexin Prokolin it contains Koalin to settle the stomach pectin to solidify the poos and pro biotic to put back the good gut bacteria. You can get it on line Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. order line 0800 387348 is one place to get it. Ive also tried kaogel which you can get from the same place but personally although cheaper I didnt find it so good. If you can geet it in the meantime I think you can get the koalin on its own from the chemist I dont think I would try the morphine one. It doesnt seem to be in any of the doggie preparation ones and a lot of things that are ok for us can be dangerous to dogs so I wouldnt take the chance.
> 
> If a dog is unwell in itself and there is mucos/blood in the stools I would always get it checked out. Also is there is no improvement at all or its worse after 24/48hrs on the starving and prokolin and then chicken/fish and rice and prokolin I usually get it checked out then too. Although it might not be completely fixed during this time there should be an improvement. Also if other symptoms appear then I would get it checked too.


Thanks...no blood or mucus just a nice Gravy...that was all over the carpet..thank [email protected] for vax's

Just orderd some Kaogel for the next time......

Kaogel VP Veterinary Kaolin Suspension 480ml - £17.78


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

hyper Springer said:


> Thanks...no blood or mucus just a nice Gravy...that was all over the carpet..thank [email protected] for vax's
> 
> Just orderd some Kaogel for the next time......
> 
> Kaogel VP Veterinary Kaolin Suspension 480ml - £17.78


Best purchase I ever made next to the dogs themselves an electric carpet shampooer:thumbup: Dont know if you tried it but the vax carpet shampoo for homes with pets is excellent and they do a trigger spray for pretreating it too.:thumbup:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

You can still get kaolin with the morphine at old fashioned independent chemists. The big pharmacies only sell kaolin these days. Both this and yakult are fab for sicky dogs.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

couldnt find any Yakult so he has had some Organic probiotic Yoghurt from M&S

Poor sods had chappie for breakfast& tea....slumming it instead of his Lillys....he has not been for his nite turnout yet so fingers crossed

On a more positive note the steak i had got him for his supper will be added to my steak...cant be giving him red meat with his poorly tum


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Best purchase I ever made next to the dogs themselves an electric carpet shampooer:thumbup: Dont know if you tried it but the vax carpet shampoo for homes with pets is excellent and they do a trigger spray for pretreating it too.:thumbup:


Thanx Ill have a look for that have been using aaa Spring fragrence...was a stroke of luck i suppose only got the vax two weeks ago ...to deal with muddy paws....not liquid feacal matter all over the carpet:eek6:


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

i think i know what may have caused his upset tum.....he has only 3 days ago finished antibiotics for his cut testicle:eek6:

Im sure i read somewhere that antibiotics destroy friendly bacteria in the Gut????:confused1:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

hyper Springer said:


> i think i know what may have caused his upset tum.....he has only 3 days ago finished antibiotics for his cut testicle:eek6:
> 
> Im sure i read somewhere that antibiotics destroy friendly bacteria in the Gut????:confused1:


Yes I think they do. When one of my guinea pigs was on antibiotics a couple of months back the vet prescribed some stuff called avipro plus and this can be used for cats and dogs too as well as small animals.

Scrambled egg is meant to bind dogs up I think.


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

i use pro-kolin+ on my huskies when they have the squirts, the breed have very sensitive tums so i always have some in the house


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

hyper Springer said:


> i think i know what may have caused his upset tum.....he has only 3 days ago finished antibiotics for his cut testicle:eek6:
> 
> Im sure i read somewhere that antibiotics destroy friendly bacteria in the Gut????:confused1:


Antibiotics can give them the squits your right. It does also kill off the good bacteria in the gut that it needs or considerably reduce it anyway.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds like you've got to the bottom of it (excuse the pun) The yogurt drink will help replace the gut flora:thumbup:


----------

